# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Xeon 5450

## Gaou

πωλούνται δύο xeon 5450 45€ και οι δύο.

----------

